# My Experience



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

If you lived and worked here you would never have had any problems getting in. Organizers here are typically organized themselves.

My cousin got in by Book 4. That's from outside the area and not from an approved apprenticeship. He'll probably never see the books again. Of course he's a real funny guy and a good commercial / industrial electrician with a history of dope abuse. Who couldn't love a guy like that?!

I think it all depends on where you are in the country. The union is the local, so please don't blame all IBEW members for what's going on in that ass backward place.

Lets see what Nap, our forum attorney has to say about your situation.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In the past (not sure about now with the work slow down) you could have been a walk in with no issues.


----------



## bradmaggard (Jan 1, 2009)

I've been on both sides of the fence and the grass is greener on the non-union side


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

bradmaggard said:


> I've been on both sides of the fence and the grass is greener on the non-union side



I have made this statement before BUT IMO, union generally offers more benefits, dollars per hour and the benefits and cash follow you from employer to employer. Having a comprehensive benefit package that is consistent over the years is a major PLUS .


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

bradmaggard said:


> I've been on both sides of the fence and the grass is greener on the non-union side


Today I watched 2 JW's make $53+Hr. total package while pulling maybe 100 feet of MC all day. Oh and the median home price is in the mid 130's now. Where is the the non-union grass greener? :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

surfbh said:


> Today I watched 2 JW's make $53+Hr. total package while pulling maybe 100 feet of MC all day. Oh and the median home price is in the mid 130's now. Where is the the non-union grass greener? :laughing:


 
Not sure what you are saying? That lazy slackers are a major benifit of being union??????????


----------



## tuefel hunden (Jan 9, 2009)

Im a 2nd year Apprentice 35 years old I have 3 boys 9, 7, 4, years old 1 girl 2, and a wife that doesn't work. Its been a rough road the last 19 months making less hourly on my check. My previous employer for whom I wasted 10 years of my life working for didn't offer any benifits what so ever. Ive been living pay check to pay check since I got out of the USMC. In October my gas was turned off because I was a month late paying a $15 balance I owed them. I was using some space heaters and getting by until the Sunday before x-mas we had some really cold weather that caused some of my pipes to freeze. While I was repairing the two busted water lines I had to turn off my main in the basement. The main was an old galvanized pipe under my driveway, some how or another it broke when I was turning the water back on. I missed a week of work trenching a new line into the house. I let my Foreman know what was going on each day. When I returned to work word had spread through the job about my situation, and the Steward approached me to find out what was going on. The Steward asked me if I needed any help. I've never asked for help from anyone, and I told the Steward I would be fine and not to worry about it. The next day after first break the Steward handed me $524 exactly what i needed to get my gas turned back on. There was roughly 60 or so men on the job and we all knew as of the 31st we would be laid off. Most of these Brothers did not know me all they knew was my situation and they opened there wallets to help me out. It is something that touched me deeply and will never be forgotten. Becoming a cub in the IBEW is the best thing that has happened to me and my family thus far in life and I know it will only get better.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your situation but thats great to hear of the generosity of yor fellow coworkers. 

WOW 4 kids and a wife on a 2nd years pay only.... I don't know how anyone can afford to do that.


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey tuefelhunden...those guys know what brotherhood is all about...I wonder if that would have happened in a non-union shop???...any stories non-union guys?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The union does not have a lock on giving AND DID NOT INVENT IT. Helping comes from every end of the spectrum. Oh guess what even managment has a heart and lends a hand.


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey...THIS time I wasn't being sarcastic....just wanted to read some heartfelt stories........


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Melissa809 said:


> Hey tuefelhunden...those guys know what brotherhood is all about...I wonder if that would have happened in a non-union shop???...any stories non-union guys?


Before I joined the union I had a helper who split up with his wife and was living in one of those extended stay type of places for a while. 

I noticed he wasn't eating lunch and found out that he didn't have enough money for food. I took him to the supermarket after work and loaded up a cart for him. He was very thankful.

Not to toot my own horn just sharing the story.

You'll have a$$e$ and "brothers" on both sides of the fence, people are people.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

OK I had an employee that rode a 4-wheeler off a 30 foot jump with no helmet in a comma for weeks we paid him for 7-8 weeks. Then the employees took up a collection and we matched what they raised. 

I had an employee in nut hut I paid him 9 weeks while he was off, he returned and 2 weeks later went to jail for 20-30 years, I did not pay him this time. Had an employee who's wife died I paid him on and off for 8 weeks while he tried to come to grips with his situation and then gave him time off when ever over 2 years while he struggles with his loss. 

I had an employee that had an inner ear infection affecting his balance over a period of 6 months he missed weeks at a time but never missed a check. 

Secretary suffered some tough times and was struggling with addiction, over 3 years we covered her pay and tried to assist her to no avail.

Had an employee with 6 months to retirement that could not work we covered him for his last 6 months allowing him to have benefits till he was eligible for retirement.

But your post did come off with that elitist attitude of I AM UNION na-ni-na-ni-na-ni and you not, but we are everything to everything.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

surfbh said:


> Today I watched 2 JW's make $53+Hr. total package while pulling maybe 100 feet of MC all day. Oh and the median home price is in the mid 130's now. Where is the the non-union grass greener? :laughing:


So a guy who runs 100' of MC in a day gets paid the same as the guy who runs a 1000'. I'm sure that works wonders for motivation.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Peter D said:


> So a guy who runs 100' of MC in a day gets paid the same as the guy who runs a 1000'. I'm sure that works wonders for motivation.


 
I was hoping we would get as response to that one?????


----------

